# Columbia Pope Chainless model 65 (1890 - 1900?)



## jaidecker (Feb 18, 2018)

View attachment 757015 Hello everyone,

i have a Columbia Pope Chainless Model 65 (1989?) that i have had in my living room for about 10 years and it is time to do some research before i decide to either have it restored or sell it to a loving home.  Here are a few pics for you guys to checkout and would love to both know more about it and how much is it worth.

I also have a parts box with the original


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 seat and driveshaft cup

Thanks!

Jai


----------



## jaidecker (Feb 18, 2018)

Here is a pic of the seat and drive cup


----------



## bike (Feb 18, 2018)

Messing with it will reduce the value- just find another tire to match the front and the same seat with a good cover and you are done!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice I like it... i has the wrong pedals and rear hub has been changed. should look like the front with ball end spokes..  very hard to find.  It needs  a original seat and the paint looks to be resprayed at one time.  That’s it on I’d leave it alone..


----------



## mike j (Feb 18, 2018)

Really, really nice bike. Good luck w/ it. I agree w/ all of the previous comments. As far as actual year of the bike, I believe that "the American bicycle company" was only in existence from 1900 to1901, or thereabouts.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 19, 2018)

mike j said:


> Really, really nice bike. Good luck w/ it. I agree w/ all of the previous comments. As far as actual year of the bike, I believe that "the American bicycle company" was only in existence from 1900 to1901, or thereabouts.



Actually, 1899


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 19, 2018)

mike j said:


> Really, really nice bike. Good luck w/ it. I agree w/ all of the previous comments. As far as actual year of the bike, I believe that "the American bicycle company" was only in existence from 1900 to1901, or thereabouts.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cycle-age-factory-output-estimates-1899.126121/


----------

